# What kind of Rustoleum should I buy?



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I picked up a real nice cage the other day, and my partner and I are expecting some baby ratties sometime in July, since a nice lady's female got pregnant on accident. 

The bottom is rusted, though I cleaned all the rust nasties away. The tray also needs to be re-done. There's a hole rusted right through the bottom, which I will be fixing with a thin sheet of metal, or my personal favourite, car puddy (which is safe since I can sand flat and cover it with the Rustoleum). 

Anyway. I need to know what which can to buy - I want it to be spray-on. Help me out here. xD

Also, I have 1" x 1" wire that I'll be coating too, because this cage came without levels. Also. It's about 36" x 36" x 19" and the bar space is 1/2".


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

I know some people use rustoleum on this forum but it isn't safe for any kind of animal or even you. the toxins will still be airborn even years after the paint has dried, and your rats will eventually lick the cage bars you can purchase natural paints at your local pet store or ecospaints.net and rustoleum last i checked doesnt deal in voc free paint


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the hint.


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

It's not safe. I am a painter by trade. And rather experienced in paint. That product is for outdoor non animal use. It's zinc braced to stop the rust. And zinc is toxic to all animals including rats.

Do not use it!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Based... Ugh iPhone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Also use krylon. It's animal safe. Most cage companies are using it matter of fact.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Either way, be sure to let it cure!


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

yeah zinc is pretty bad, but there's also arsenic and lead which i'd consider even worse along with about 10 other known cancer causing compounds even if you let it cure, the toxins will still be present for years in your household and your rats will be in between four walls of rustoleum for a long part of their lives.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Krylon actually released a statement responding to bird owners asking about their product in relation to bird cages, it reads as follows; 
 " We do not recommend the application of our Krylon paint to anything but "decorative" birdcages that will not be occupied. After speaking with several veterinarians and other bird experts, we were advised that birds are extremely sensitive to low levels of materials for a very long time. Since we do not have any data to determine when the cage would be safe to occupy after off-gassing is complete, and we do not know which paint is considered "safe," we do not recommend our paints for application to birdcages after purchase." Eric, Krylon Product Support


----------

